# Question for iphone users



## miss direct (Apr 29, 2012)

I found some photos on my boyfriend's iphone, in the camera album.
How would they have got there? Would he have taken them using the phone? Or could someone have sent them to his phone? Or could he have downloaded them?

Thanks...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2012)

All of the above are possible. 

I don't think (although it may be technically possible) someone could have just put them there unless they had the phone unlocked. If by 'sent them to his phone' you mean texted or emailed then yes they could.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks... So do picture messages go straight on the camera album??


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2012)

No, you need to save them.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh right  thanks


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 29, 2012)

Shouldn't really be looking through someone else's stuff.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 29, 2012)

That wasn't the question.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 29, 2012)

When badgers sends me a photo on Whatsapp it ends up in my album....

FACT


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> When badgers sends me a photo on Whatsapp it ends up in my album....
> 
> FACT



I think that is a setting you need to have on? Could be possible on iPhone to have this.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I think that is a setting you need to have on? Could be possible on iPhone to have this.


 
It can cause some red faces etc....


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 29, 2012)

Screenshots also end up there, as do mail attachments, if they are saved.


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe they were in his iTunes/ iCloud account already and were downloaded into the phone during a software update. Or if there is more than one iTunes account on a certain computer he might have uploaded them from it if it plugged the phone into it.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm thinking they were saucy


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2012)

No, not saucy, just about 5 photos of the same girl.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 30, 2012)

Could well have come from the phone being synced to another computer, specifically being synced to that computer's iPhoto album. Confused the hell out of me when I found a bunch of photos on my phone that I took using my proper camera, but which I'd edited in iPhoto.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 30, 2012)

Gerry1time said:


> Could well have come from the phone being synced to another computer, specifically being synced to that computer's iPhoto album. Confused the hell out of me when I found a bunch of photos on my phone that I took using my proper camera, but which I'd edited in iPhoto.


 
Doesn't that wipe all other stuff too though? Thought you could only sync with one computer... ?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2012)

My phone is full of all sorts of pictures of people, things and tits.
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2012)

miss direct said:


> No, not saucy, just about 5 photos of the same girl.


Let it go,that way lies madness.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2012)

I know and the stupid thing is that it was ages ago, well, a month ago at least, and I asked him about it at the time. I have trust issues, clearly.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 30, 2012)

Did you peek at his phone because you doubted/had trust issues already? If so, grill him about it, they won't go away...

If it was an accidental look... maybe leave it...


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Doesn't that wipe all other stuff too though? Thought you could only sync with one computer... ?


 
No idea, though I've never tried it on more than one computer tbf. I'd imagine there are options for sync/sync and overwrite/etc.

Would agree with letting it go though. Or at least thinking about why you're doubting him. I once had a girlfriend who spent the entire time suspecting me when I was up to the square root of fuck all. Made us both very unhappy, then broke us up for no reason that was based on fact.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2012)

I grilled him at the time!
I was only having a look at his photos because I wanted to see the new ones he'd taken in the snow.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess I'm doubting him because we're a long way away from each other at the moment...I have no confidence in my looks now and I see a lot of cheating going on around me. Last night I had a very realistic dream about him cheating on me.


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Doesn't that wipe all other stuff too though? Thought you could only sync with one computer... ?


 IME it just adds stuff to your iphone contents- that's certainly the case with the g/f's iTunes music selection.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 30, 2012)

I expect that any digital picture has plenty of meta-data associated with it.  There's probably app's / sites you can view data that's associated with the picture.  There may well be a GPS tag with the picture and perhaps a reference to the device which took the picture. 

All of that sounds like a lot of hard work when you could just ask a question though.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2012)

I did ask and he said she had sent them to him. However, I couldn't work out why a girl would just send loads of photos of herself to a guy. It's not something I'd do...but then I don't love myself.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 30, 2012)

miss direct said:


> I grilled him at the time!
> I was only having a look at his photos because I wanted to see the new ones he'd taken in the snow.


So he was there when you were looking through his pics?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2012)

he was asleep.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 30, 2012)

As I'm now a grand-parent of a few years I'll say what my gran and grandad would say to me then.   Hell mend you.   Seems like you were raking around his stuff because you have 'trust issues' when in fact you seem to be most untrustworthy, going into your partner's private things when you have no right, and you've found something most likely entirely innocent but you'll never get over it.   And not the first (or last) time, I'd bet.

I may be wrong.   Don't take offence if I am.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe...but if someone is cheating on me I'd rather know than waste my time. I don't have anything to hide and wouldn't care if anyone looked through my stuff.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw the OP and moved this to the phone forum but now I'm thinking it should go in knobbing and sobbing. Please advise!


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2012)

I honestly just wanted a technical answer...so phones is fine!


----------



## Sunray (May 3, 2012)

Its generally quite difficult to put stuff onto the iPhone unless you take them with the phone. It can't be used as a memory stick.

Syncing with someone elses library?  Well, perhaps, but I've never been able to sync with another library without wiping the phone, it just doesn't let me and its quite annoying at times.


----------



## joustmaster (May 3, 2012)

tell him to put a password on it


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 8, 2012)

OP needs to post the pics here, it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 9, 2012)

Well yes, in all seriousness the exif data will contain data about when and where the photo was taken and with what device.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 9, 2012)

Good point Boris, so by way of a less pervy and facetious suggestion try this:

http://regex.info/exif.cgi


----------



## miss direct (May 9, 2012)

Well I don't have the pics and he deleted them anyway.

It doesn't really matter now. 

By the way, they weren't naked pics or anything, just semi normal facebook posey style pics so beloved by Turkish girls.


----------

